# Ion DH



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Auf der hauseigenen Hausmesse am 16.8. 2013 das licht der welt erblickt: das neue Nicolai Ion DH. Wie es ausschaut ist ihm das Ion 20 und Ion 18 zum Opfer gefallen. Laufen tut es auf 650B laufrädern.

Infos vom user raschaa:

-deutlich fetteres unterrohr, sieht echt geil aus und harmoniert optisch top mit dem tapered steuerrohr.

- sonstige features wie das Ion16, schrägkugellager überall ausser horst-link, 157x12 achse, hi-lo flipchip an den kettenstreben, PM aufnahme hinten, sieht im prinzip aus wie ein Ion16 auf steroide 

-kein gusset mehr am übergang oberrohr/sitzrohr

- 241mm dämpfer, also gemäßigtere übersetzung des hinterbaus

- oberrohre bei allen größen ein tick länger

- trotz 650 kettenstreben 5mm kürzer

- lenkwinkel 1° flacher

- ca. 450g LEICHTER als ein Ion20

in komplett schwarz elox, größe L, mit Manitou Dorado aufgebaut sah das teil einfach nur absolut geil aus. gibt leider nur das eine für die eurobike, also war nix mit probefahrt....

***alle angaben wie immer ohne gewähr...

Bild vom user timmy35

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/cw/xl/cwxl2wakj6ep/large_IonDH.jpg?0


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Ist das im hintergrund zu sehene ion eigentlich auch ein Ion DH?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (17. August 2013)

Sieht so aus.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2013)

Das im hintergrund ist der neue getriebedownhiller. Hab ich aber leider keine fotos von gemacht


----------



## US. (17. August 2013)

Schwingendrehpunkt scheint oben zu liegen.
Damit kein Nachfolger des ION 18 sondern reines Runterfahrrad.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## sluette (17. August 2013)

Was die Benennung ja sehr eindeutig aussagt ...


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Ist denn noch irgendwas zwischen Ion 16 + Ion DH geplant, wird das Ion 16 noch ein bisschen aufgepumpt oder muss das Ion 16 so wie's jetzt ist auch zum Freeriden herhalten?


----------



## US. (17. August 2013)

Das ist richtig.
Im anderen Thread hatten wir spekuliert, wie es mit den IONs weiter geht.
Eine Option war, daß das neue ION das ION18 und ION20 ersetzt.

Jetzt wissen wir, daß das nicht der Fall ist und ION18 ersatzlos gestrichen wird. Das neue ION ist ein reiner Downhiller. Das nächstkleinere Bike ist nun das ION16, welches so aber auch nicht von Bestand ist und wohl durch das ION 650b ersetzt wird.

Für mich ist gerade zwar nicht das passende im Portfolio, macht aber nix, da ich versorgt bin und andere Mütter auch....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. August 2013)

An die 650B Räder muss ich mich noch gewöhnen, da bin ich etwas langsam...


Der Kern der Entwicklung ist doch mal richtig geil!!!

Lager, Winkel, Dämpferlänge (endlich  )
Direkte Anlenkung analog 16er an Unterrohr - spart Gewicht.

Ich brauch keine Gussets am Sitzrohr
Ich glaube im Endeffekt zieht es 18er und 20er gut zusammen, wobei der tourenlastigere "gravity" Bereich ja durch das 16er abgedeckt wird.




Fazit: Das Mopped hat Potential, Aldal!!


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

Der getriebedownhiller

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=257355&d=1376809978

(Bild in den tiefen des netzes gefunden vom user diamondaine)

Was kann die neue lagerung besser und warum hält man am horst link an der "alten" lagerung fest?
(Ich kenn mich mit lagerungen nicht weiter aus, falls die frage dem ein oder anderen als "dumm" vorkommt)


----------



## der-gute (18. August 2013)

Is das nicht der limitierte Gates-Downhiller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondaine (18. August 2013)

Ich weiß es nicht, wurde auf der Attitude Bikes Facebook Seite veröffentlicht mit folgendem Kommentar: 

"Well, what do we have here?

Photo via: Anja Fölsch"

Das Original konnte ich leider nicht finden, daher habe ich mir mal erlaubt es zu posten.

Hier ist es in der größten Auflösung die ich von FB ziehen konnte:


----------



## sluette (18. August 2013)

Also erstmal verdient der Drehpunkt nur den Titel "Horst" wenn er sich vorm Ausfallende, also in der Schwinge oder Oldschool Kettenstrebe befindet. Daraus ergibt sich nämlich ein 4-Gelenker mit flexibler Kettenlänge beim Einfedern. 
Ist die Schwinge bis zum Ausfallende fix ergibt sich ein Eingelenker oder wie hier "Mehrfach-Abgestützer-Eingelenker" mit dem Vorteil das die Kettenlänge konstant ist wenn der Drehpunkt im Zentrum des Antriebritzels liegt.


----------



## Elfriede (18. August 2013)

Die beiden Ions sind einfach rattenscharf. Besonders das Schwarze ist der Hammer!


----------



## NorwegianWood (18. August 2013)

Hat jemand Infos zum Federweg, gibt es abgesehen vom flipchip Möglichkeiten, Geometrie oder FW zu beeinflussen?


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

Die einzige? Aufgabe des flipchips ist es ja die geo zu verändern.
FW's verstellung anscheinend nicht möglich. Warens nicht 205mm fw....?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2013)

Alter die Moppeds sind so scharf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

Da ist einer kurz vorm bestellbutton...
Guru hat bestimmt schon.... ....?


----------



## guru39 (18. August 2013)

hat er nicht


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (18. August 2013)

Dieses Kunstoffding auf der Kettenstrebe ist immer noch hässlich. Da könnten die sich auch mal eleganteres einfallen lassen.. Zum Beispiel innen verlegte Züge in der Kettenstrebe...


----------



## kephren23 (19. August 2013)

ob das so gut ist? an der Kettenstreben Züge innen zu verlegen?


----------



## Tuse Dohnfisch (19. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ob das so gut ist? an der Kettenstreben Züge innen zu verlegen?



Funktioniert bei anderen Herstellern (Cannondale, Lapierre, etc.) ja auch....


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

noch besser, züge in die druckstreben... schon gesehen am Conti-Ion20 von Daniel Jahn^^

jo, FW=205mm.
 @trailterror die neue Lagerung ist halt "neu"  naja, die maschinenbauer könnten jetzt stundenlange monologe für oder wider der versch. lagertechniken halten... positiv wäre das spürbar bessere ansprechen der schrägkugellager und das einfachere "handling", sprich nicht mehr so komplex wegen vorspannung etc. auch nehmen sie gut axiale kräfte auf im vergleich zu standard rillenkugellager. ich persönlich hatte keine probleme mit den guten, alten nadellager...

am horstlink bieten sich weiterhin die neuen kunststoff gleitlager an, weil der drehwinkel dort so minimal ist und die belastung sehr gering, ausserdem halt schön kompakt von den abmessungen her.

schei55e, bei mir ist der bestellbutton irgendwie mit dem kontostand gekoppelt... läßt sich nicht drücken


----------



## mtbedu (19. August 2013)

Wann wäre denn mit genaueren techn. Daten zu rechnen?


----------



## raschaa (19. August 2013)

meinste geo-daten? die waren an den bikes auf zetteln drangehängt... vielleicht war jemand schlau genug sie zu fotografieren?


----------



## mtbedu (19. August 2013)

Wäre schön...


----------



## trailterror (19. August 2013)

Oder halt N mal anmailen....wobei du grad nicht unbedingt mit ner antwort rechnen kannst...->hausmesse nachbereitung-> vorbereitung bike

 @raschaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (23. August 2013)

tech-sheet online
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=43&output=html


----------



## Otterauge (23. August 2013)

Bah der reach länger wie mein L wo er schon lang ist... dann noch er Radstand.. gefällt mir nicht..


----------



## raschaa (23. August 2013)

geschmackssache, mir ist das alte in L gefühlt ein tick zu kurz bei 1,89cm. ich habe aber auch orang utan arme


----------



## Otterauge (23. August 2013)

Die Habe ich auch, nur bin ich nicht so groß wie du... trotzdem, das ion muß man schon um die Kurve prügeln in L und das wird da sicher nicht besser.


----------



## kephren23 (23. August 2013)

Hört sich danach an als ob der raschaa mit nem neuen Rahmen liebäugelt. Ich meld mich schonmal als Interessent für den alten


----------



## raschaa (23. August 2013)

nee nee den willste nicht, der ist völlig runter gerockt 

das neue M ist vergleichbar mit dem alten L mit ausnahme des etwas längeren radstandes, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die tretlagerhöhe unterhalb (nicht mehr 10mm oberhalb) der radachse die handlichkeit eher verbessert... ausserdem, länge läuft^^


----------



## schnubbi81 (23. August 2013)

Finds gut so!
Das alte M war echt ein kurzes Ding. ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. August 2013)

Wenn man mal die Laufraddiskussion beiseite lässt: Die Geometrie und Details sind der Hammer, genau meine Vorstellung. Volltreffer!  

(würde es ja gern mal mit 26" in high testen)

Das das Steuerrohr etwas länger geworden ist, hängt wohl mit dem dickeren Unterrohr zusammen schätze ich mal.
Max. Gabellänge wird bei 27,5" nur 3 mm länger als Ion-20 2013?

Wobei ich auch noch viel Spaß mit dem 18er im DH Aufbau habe 

Aber bei dem schnellen neuen Bock, kommt man schon ins grübeln und planen


----------



## trailterror (28. August 2013)

http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1456331


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)




----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2013)

Danke!


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2013)

Guru hat Detailfotos gemacht. Kommen bestimmt noch.


----------



## berkel (29. August 2013)

Das Effigear Ion ist schon geil. Wobei ich mir eher überlege mein DH-Bike auch auf Singlespeed umzurüsten. Ich fahre da eigentlich eh immer nur in einem Gang.

Etwas ungewöhnlich finde ich die Ion Geometrie. Ich bin 1,89m groß, allerdings mit langen Beinen / kurzem Oberkörper, dafür wiederum lange Arme. Ich fahre alle meine Räder in Größe L (passt bisher auch bei verschiedenen Herstellern). Mein Legend Gr. L ist mir aber etwas zu kurz (415mm reach) und so muss ich einen 60mm Vorbau fahren. Das Ion hat in L 455mm reach! Ich könnte natürlich ein M fahren, wäre allerdings irgendwie ungewöhnlich. Was für eine Vorbaulänge hat Nicolai beim Design vorgesehen - geht ja schon in Richtung Forward Geometry. Dazu finde ich dann den Hinterbau mit 430mm ziemlich kurz. Nach Testfahrten mit diversen DH-Bikes haben mir eigentlich eher die Modelle mit längeren Kettenstreben (~ 445mm) von der Radlastverteilung besser getaugt.


----------



## kephren23 (29. August 2013)

Ohh kein Onza mehr, die habens wohl nicht geschafft auf 650b umzustellen.


----------



## raschaa (29. August 2013)

dabei werden sie doch bei maxxis hergestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. August 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Guru hat Detailfotos gemacht. Kommen bestimmt noch.



Ich habe keine Detailfotos gemacht, ich glaube aber der Swany.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. August 2013)

Ich finde die Geometrie Top! 
Gab ja nicht wenige Ions in L mit M Sitzrohr. Das kommt dem jetzt entgegen.


----------



## berkel (29. August 2013)

Das Sitzrohr wäre mir auch bei Gr. L eigentlich zu kurz, da käme es auf den 1cm zum M auch nicht an. Sieht bei mir irgendwie blöd aus wenn die Sattelstütze schon in Abfahrtsposition XC-mäßig weit rausschaut.


----------



## Jones2606 (30. August 2013)

Ich finde die neue Kettenstrebe im Vergleich zum Ion20 etwas lieblos gestalltet. Aber irgendwo muss das Gewichtsminus ja herkommen.


----------



## Simbl (24. Dezember 2013)

http://cdn3.coresites.mpora.com/dirt_new/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/041-DT100-UK-620x812.jpg

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Schon sehr geil!!


----------



## Simbl (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Farbe gefällt mir auch sehr gut


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Welche farbe ist des denn eigentlich? Elox/gepulvert?


----------



## Simbl (24. Dezember 2013)

Sieht aus wie das semipermeable yellow glaze vom FAT


----------



## kephren23 (24. Dezember 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Welche farbe ist des denn eigentlich? Elox/gepulvert?



würde sagen das ist lasurmatt gepulvert!
Hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (24. Dezember 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie das semipermeable yellow glaze vom FAT


wann kommt denn das baby Simbl?


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Beim fat hat mich die farbe nicht vom hocker gerissen, beim ion 20 sieht se echt super aus...

Habs aber noch nicht in echt gesehn sondern lediglich auf bildern...


----------



## Simbl (24. Dezember 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> wann kommt denn das baby Simbl?



Ich mach Anfang des Jahres nen Seitensprung. Ion 18 Pinion (nur der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz) wird bald zum Verkauf stehn. Auch wenns weh tut. Aber das 16er reicht mir für die Hausstreckentrails. Wird also nen purer DHler. Das 20er is geil, aber noch ne neue Gabel und nen LRS das wird zu viel. Dann gibts wieder Ärger mit der Hausverwaltung


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)

Wahnsinn, du hast ein verschleiss an rahmen


----------



## Simbl (24. Dezember 2013)

Schön wärs wennse irgendwann mal verschleissen würden. Is schon fast ne Sucht. Bin zu oft beim Guru im Laden.


----------



## trailterror (24. Dezember 2013)




----------



## raschaa (25. Dezember 2013)

den guru verhaften se noch wegen verstoß gegen das BtmG (BiketäubungsmittelGesetz)


----------



## kephren23 (25. Dezember 2013)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich mach Anfang des Jahres nen Seitensprung. Ion 18 Pinion (nur der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und Steuersatz) wird bald zum Verkauf stehn. Auch wenns weh tut. Aber das 16er reicht mir für die Hausstreckentrails. Wird also nen purer DHler. Das 20er is geil, aber noch ne neue Gabel und nen LRS das wird zu viel. Dann gibts wieder Ärger mit der Hausverwaltung



 Ich meinte ja nicht so eins sondern das echte Baby, müsste ja schon längst da sein oder?


----------



## Simbl (25. Dezember 2013)

Achsoooo  

Anfang Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

